# Daewoo DTQ-20N2FC chassis CN-115I no enciende



## hember (Jun 28, 2015)

Tengo este TV no enciende, segun el diagrama tengo que tener B+103V, no los tengo, ya revise toda la fuente todo esta bien...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 28, 2015)

Si la fuente no encinede algo no esta bien, porque de estar bien estariían presernte los 103V del +B, si tenes el equema por favor subilo para darte una ayuda más precisa

El diodo D810 es un diodo de protección del tipo avalancha, mide bien?
R818 de 1W y .68 ohms esta correcta?


----------



## hember (Jun 28, 2015)

He revisado, todo transistor de fuente, resitores, capacitores, he rastreado el voltaje, voltaje del micro no llega..



Disculpeme, no podre subirlo ahora me conecto desde el celular necesito una memoria, pero cuando pueda lo subo....


----------



## pandacba (Jun 28, 2015)

No hay problema, ya lo encontre, lo subo por si algún otro colega lo necesita
algo esta fallado, o tenes uncorto, por ejemplo Tr de salida horizontal.
Para asegurarte quitalo y pone una lámpara incandescente de unos 25-40W


----------



## hember (Jun 28, 2015)

Me dice de 25VAC 40W, Y si pongo 120VAC 60W, me sirve tambien...



Disculpeme, se me fue por alto, usted pregunto sobre el D810, R818 si estaban bien, aparecer diodo nolo lleva...



Resistor creo que posee 1 ohmio 1W, mañana revisare bien, para corrabar, si miento... Gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## josco (Jun 29, 2015)

para empezar quitale las cargas a la fuente y midele los voltajes. si no aparecen el problema esta ahi. a estas teles daewoo les fallaba el c3203 el c2500 y mje13007. a veces aunque el c3203 te marque bien no oscila y la fuente no arranca. checa y comenta como vas. saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2015)

Dije 25-40W es decir 25W o 40W


----------



## hember (Jun 29, 2015)

Te comento el D810, no lo lleva, la R818 es de 1ohmio 1W, tambien en contre Q806= C3203 dañado, lo reemplace por C2331...



Hola josco, Te comento ya retire las cargas, y cheque no hay voltaje, no aparece 12V, 5V, mucho menos 103V.... saludos


----------



## hember (Jun 29, 2015)

Ya reemplace los transistores, sigue igual, yo no se por donde buscarle, prove con la carga falsa que me recomendaron... etc



No dio resultado, estoy midiendo los zener probando inyectado voltaje, aparaceser todos estan bien, no se que hacer ahora...


----------



## josco (Jun 29, 2015)

trata de buscar c3203 original esa fuente es un poco dificil y la verdad yo siempre le pongo ese transistor por que si no,no trabaja. a veces cuando no encontraba en las electronicas lo buscaba usado a veces lo saque de tarjetas de estereos sharp.


----------



## hember (Jul 1, 2015)

Ya coloque el C3203, sigo teniendo ningun voltaje... alguna sugerencia...


----------



## hember (Jul 1, 2015)

Les comunico que encontre la falla, Gracias a todos lo que me apoyaron doy por resuelto al problema.... Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

¿ Y Cual era la falla ?


----------



## hember (Jul 1, 2015)

Pista cortada entre un  terminal del preset R820= 1K ohmios al la base Q801, es la que en carga de regular la tension de +B....


----------

